# Diablo II troubles



## unl33t (Oct 25, 2003)

i've noticed that after upgrading my system to 10.2.8 first then second release.  that Diablo is no longer working.  my character saved in act V had dead solders in her inventory.  anyone else experience this problem?  if so, do you have a fix?  PLEASE!


----------



## a2daj (Oct 26, 2003)

unl33t said:
			
		

> i've noticed that after upgrading my system to 10.2.8 first then second release.  that Diablo is no longer working.  my character saved in act V had dead solders in her inventory.  anyone else experience this problem?  if so, do you have a fix?  PLEASE!



I've had no issues with any OS X update and D2 including 10.2.8 and 10.3.  What version of Diablo II are you using?


----------



## unl33t (Oct 26, 2003)

version 1.09 with expansion and OSX patch, if you need be i can try to get a screen shot and post it.  the problem might have shown up for other reasons, but i haven't played since upgrading to 10.2.8.  its very odd...


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 26, 2003)

that is weird i play just about every day, and really don't have any problems except that i play in windowed mode because to the crappy lag when full screen.


----------



## unl33t (Oct 26, 2003)

hmmm  well i just shot myself in the foot.  i thought that reinstalling the ver 1.09 patch, and the OSX patch and now i can run, select my character and it hangs at the load screen.  i think i'm looking at a complete reinstall


----------



## voice- (Oct 27, 2003)

Is it possible to just copy the character/save file, reinstastall and then put the files where they were?


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

How much did the soldiers go for? 

Is this in single player or multiplayer?


----------



## a2daj (Oct 28, 2003)

Greystroke said:
			
		

> that is weird i play just about every day, and really don't have any problems except that i play in windowed mode because to the crappy lag when full screen.




That's probably because you're running it in OpenGL mode in fullscreen.  When you play in windowed mode it always reverts to software mode.  If you change your rendering engine to software mode, you should get better fullscreen performance than windowed mode.  I


----------



## a2daj (Oct 28, 2003)

voice- said:
			
		

> Is it possible to just copy the character/save file, reinstastall and then put the files where they were?



Yes.  That's the standard way of backing up your non-realm characters on both Mac and PC Diablo II.  Backup your characters regularly.


----------



## a2daj (Oct 28, 2003)

unl33t said:
			
		

> hmmm  well i just shot myself in the foot.  i thought that reinstalling the ver 1.09 patch, and the OSX patch and now i can run, select my character and it hangs at the load screen.  i think i'm looking at a complete reinstall



That's odd.  You were just reinstalling the same version of the app.  Did you ever run the 1.10 beta?


----------



## unl33t (Oct 29, 2003)

nope, never ran the beta, but the official release of 1.10 is out and that fixed my problems after reinstalling DiabloII.  i ran it before i applied the 1.10 patch, but it still didn't work.  after the patch though it feels like a whole new game


----------

